# My Baby Girl, Digit



## chatoyant (Sep 24, 2008)

I guess I am becoming a little obsessed but I have never fallen for a dog like this before. I have had incredible big dogs, Labradors, Shepherds, a most awesome Rottweiler, English Springer Spaniel, American Pointer, lots of dogs. 

But this tiny girl is so different. She seems to absorb my mood so we are always on the same page when it is time to play or relax or go somewhere. She doesn't crowd me like my other dogs did, she offers company and quickly moves away if I seem busy, even when I am only busy tying on a laptop. 

She is a rescue and has several issues we are working on. Our first trip to Banfield has been traumatizing. She got way too many shots and I could use some advice on what is truly needed. She has to have a urinalysis done next week because her blood work showed possible kidney issues. If all is well she will have her teeth scaled in 3 weeks. This isn't something I do lightly but her teeth are dangerously plaqued. When I first brought her home she had a foul breath odor but a few brushings has helped. 

She will also be getting groomed next week. She has very unruly face fur so I guess I will have it trimmed short. I want to be able to see her eyes. I have lots of questions about how to describe grooming cuts so any help would be much appreciated. 

I would like to find friends on this group who can help me give Digit a wonderful forever home. I have tons of questions and am reading past posts to learn but I would also like to get to know folks directly. I expect to be here for a long time.


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome and its great you are doing this.......It is a wonderful thing to have a maltese they are the best dogs : ) ....Im not an expert but any questions let me know


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

You are not alone I am totally in love with the little fluffs.They do seem to be more intuned with your feelings then the larger dogs JMO it could be that they are on our laps more or we spend more time with them I don't know but I feel like they are my human kids with fur. Oh yeah and no back talk and they do as their told.


----------



## chatoyant (Sep 24, 2008)

I have some questions because my poor fluffbaby is still crying out when I pick her up. I had no problem before she got a total of 7 vaccinations on Saturday. I don't know how many needles they stuck in her because she only got the rabies shot when she was with me, but for 2 days I could not lift her at all.

Everything else is back to normal, she is playfull and has a good appetite but she cries if I am not really careful when I lift her. Does anyone know if Maltese should not get the Lipto vaccine? She is supposed to get boosters in 3 weeks and I want to make sue she does not suffer like this again.


----------



## junosowner (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello!

Seven shots all at once seems a bit much. My vet told me that small dogs really can't take all their shots at once due to their size. Otherwise, I know Juno was sore after his Rabies shot but he took the DHPP and Bordatella shots just fine. 

Regarding the Lepto, I had the same dilemma a couple of months ago too. I would suggest asking a vet who is familiar with your area and see if there is a common occurence. If you do decide to get it, you should request the stand alone Lepto vaccine. Personally, my vet told me that most dogs have some sort of reaction to the vaccine and it has been known to actually burn when being administered so unless I was planning on taking Juno hiking near bodies of water, she indicated that he'd be fine without it.

Michelle


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Welcome to SM and congrats on rescuing Digit! She is adorable :wub: , post more pics when you can.  

I have never given my girls Lepto, I've heard of some Malts dying due to the reaction.


----------

